# H2Oc reviews please



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, momma says she'll get me one for X-mas if I want it. Need to know the good and bad about em please.Any one have a Cabela's discount of sort they want to part with ? Need all the help I can get. Might get a navionics card too if I can swing it. Thanks in advance, Mike


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

mike, first the good....... i own one of these units and i use it for everything. open water fishing, hunting, on my atv, but mostly for icefishing with the navionics chip. i have never had a problem with it and it is easy to use. and once it fell out of my jacket into the water in my ice hole and it does float thank god. that made it worth the money i paid for it right there. i had so much info in it. if it was any other unit it would have sunk quicker than a brick. and then i would have cried. now for the bad...... there is no bad i would buy another one in a second hope that makes your decision easier.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=126141&highlight=lowrance


I second falbinki recommendations.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, 95 % sure of gettin one, now just need a" BIG" discount coupon. That way I could get a few extra's for it without breakin mommy up too bad. I got the 20- off 100 coupon, just lookin for one bigger or a free shipping with any order too. Thanks all, Mike

ps, which cards do you guys recommend to get lake erie reef info on ? Gonna use it hard on the ice !!! Hopefully, this year. Mike


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> ps, which cards do you guys recommend to get lake erie reef info on ? Gonna use it hard on the ice !!! Hopefully, this year. Mike


[/QUOTE]


I would check with the Lake Erie guys like Hetfieldinn. I only perch fish on LE and don't worry about the reefs and I don't have a contour map for LE.






FISHIN 2 said:


> Well, 95 % sure of gettin one, now just need a" BIG" discount coupon. That way I could get a few extra's for it without breakin mommy up too bad. I got the 20- off 100 coupon, just lookin for one bigger or a free shipping with any order too. Thanks all, Mike
> 
> ps, which cards do you guys recommend to get lake erie reef info on ? Gonna use it hard on the ice !!! Hopefully, this year. Mike


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Get it! I have an Ifider pro and love it. Just not waterproof. Sorry can't help with Cabelas discount. But here is a link to free maps on Lowrance website that you can download to an SD card for your unit.

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Products/Mapping/Enhanced-Lake-Maps/Downloads/

It'll help if you don't want to get the navionics card right away.


----------

